# Bekannte Spiele in Java programmiert



## Guest (14. Okt 2006)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen welche bekannten spiele, die man kaufen kann mit Java programmiert worden sind?
Oder ist alles c++?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (14. Okt 2006)

Es gibt bestimmt kommerzielle Spiele, die in Java programmiert sind. Also kommerziell im Sinne dass man dafür Geld bezahlen muss. Wenn du allerdings die neusten 3D-Spiele im Spieleregal von Saturn, MediaMarkt etc meinst, da wirst du kein Java Spiel finden.

Vampires 2: The Masquerade benutzt ein abgespecktes Java als Scriptsprache soweit ich weiss.


----------



## gizmo (14. Okt 2006)

Handygames.


----------



## Revenant (15. Okt 2006)

LoN_Nemesis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt bestimmt kommerzielle Spiele, die in Java programmiert sind. Also kommerziell im Sinne dass man dafür Geld bezahlen muss. Wenn du allerdings die neusten 3D-Spiele im Spieleregal von Saturn, MediaMarkt etc meinst, da wirst du kein Java Spiel finden.



Zum Glück falsch  :wink: , Beispiel:

www.chromethegame.com/en/show.php









siehe dazu am Besten: 
http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch00/index.html

ich habs mal kurz zusammen gefasst:


> Puzzle Pirates by Three Rings (http://www.puzzlepirates.com/),
> 
> Law and Order II, by Legacy Interactive.
> (http://www.lawandordergame.com/index2.htm)
> ...


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2006)

ahh ^^ gut ich dachte schon es gibt keine.
Die einpaar der Spiele (besonders Chrome) kenn ich


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2006)

gibt es denn noch eine zukunft für die Spieleprogrammierung mit Java ?


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Okt 2006)

Ährm, CHrome ist nicht in Java geschrieben. Lediglich für die internen Skripte wurde Java verwendet.

Die einzigen vorzeigbaren Java SPiele die ich kenn sind Trible Trouble, Wurm Online, Rimscape und eine recht gute 3D Engine dessen namen mir entfallen ist.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (20. Okt 2006)

Die Aufzählung stammt aus dem Klappentext von "Killer Game Programming in Java", aber ohne irgendwelche nachprüfbaren Fakten halte ich einige der Nennungen - insbesondere Chrome und Star Wars Galaxies - für eher zweifelhaft.


----------



## Revenant (20. Okt 2006)

Sicher gibts ne Zukunft für Java-Spiele. Steht eigentlich alles unter meinem Link. Das interressante find ich dort auch die Sache mit der Konsolenanbindung


----------



## Moonlight1234 (8. Nov 2006)

Lade dir das Spiel Jake2:
http://bytonic.de/index.html
runter.

Es handelt sich dabei um die Java Umsetzung eines bekannten älteren kommerziellen Spieles.
Das Spiel ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür was mit Java möglich ist.


Das Spiel Chrome war mal als Vollversion bei einer Spielezeitschrift dabei.
Interessanterweise waren auch die Sources auf der CD drauf.
Sowei ich mich erinnere waren die Scripts in Java geschrieben.
Bei Interesse mal googlen.


----------

